# You'll Need These Very Soon Conservatives !!!!



## nononono (Jan 6, 2019)

*$ 3.95 and up.....!*
*Make sure you have a Helmet of some kind and *
*wear thick clothing/gloves....!*

*After the initial protests you will need to go Gorilla to*
*not become a target.....*


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *$ 3.95 and up.....!*
> *Make sure you have a Helmet of some kind and *
> *wear thick clothing/gloves....!*
> 
> ...


Most people would say guerilla. For you though, idiot, “gorilla” is appropriate.


----------



## nononono (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Most people would say guerilla. For you though, idiot, “gorilla” is appropriate.



*Don't feel emboldened because you're leaning hard on ignorant......You know to what I refer.*


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a feeling we are not going to be hearing “no collusion” much longer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I have a feeling we are not going to be hearing “no collusion” much longer.


The t campaign was simply co-opting Russian intelligence as an assist in defeating their hated enemy, the USA.


----------

